

Simple VM JIT with LLVM - sadiq
http://blog.fallingsnow.net/2008/05/23/simple-vm-jit-with-llvm/

======
pieter
(This is from 2008)

~~~
rue
Yep, indeed. Though still worth a read for the comments alone.

Nowadays Rubinius' JIT VM is implemented with LLVM and, obviously, is much
more sophisticated.

------
spooneybarger
the comments are where this starts to get really interesting.

